# Introduction



## skidsareforkids (Jan 26, 2012)

Just introducing myself to the Brethren.  I'm an active duty Soldier who has been displaced from the great State of Texas for the last 16 years.  I'm currently stationed in Alabama where I am an FC in Carmichael #548.  I'm planning to turn in my lesson in February and hopefully raised the same night or shortly there after.  I've got a wife and three kids so finding the time to learn the lesson mouth to ear can be difficult.


----------



## Brother Maples (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard brother. Just currious on how long it took you to pass the proficiency on the EA? The process on the FC should be quite a bit shorter if you can devote the same time as in your EA proficiency. I know personally it's tough with youngn's and working, try to study atleaste two to three times a week 20 to 45 minutes with a knowledgeable brother if you have the time. You will do fine, welcome again.


----------



## skidsareforkids (Jan 26, 2012)

I was initiated 18OCT11 and passed 17JAN12.  I am learning the FC lesson at rapid pace as I now understand the verbage.  The Brother who is doing my lesson work is the same Brother I asked when I was ready to join.  I am trying to ensure I get Raised prior to him moving to Ft. Campbell.


----------



## Brother Maples (Jan 26, 2012)

I am trying to ensure I get Raised prior to him moving to Ft. Campbell. When will that be? I know in TX depending on when you were initiated on your FC or EA degree, you have to wait 28 days before the next degree can be conferred. Yalls laws may be different, not sure. But on the proficiency it doesn't not matter, you could take that five days or when ever after being initiated in TX. As far as the time I hope it works out for you.


----------



## skidsareforkids (Jan 26, 2012)

March, as long as I put the time in I'll be fine.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## hlnelson (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## cog41 (Jan 28, 2012)

Greetings!


----------

